# C. cyaneopubescens Egg Sack



## krusty (Sep 22, 2005)

Hello,

here are some pics from my C.c. egg sack. I haven't count them exactly until yet, but I think I'll have about 150 to 170 sling.s































Regards,

Ingo


----------



## Letmegrow (Sep 22, 2005)

Congradulations a 150 - 170 x's !!!


----------



## 8 legged freak (Sep 22, 2005)

congratulations!! will you be selling them?


----------



## shogun804 (Sep 22, 2005)

that is really awsome, congratulations :clap:


----------



## krusty (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you for your comments. 

Here are some new pics. 

This two were made some hours before the first slings molted into the 1st instar:














C.c. Sling 1st instar







Actually I counted 156 slings in the 1st instar, but there are further 30 larvae.

Kind regards,

Ingo


----------



## Mad_Death (Oct 4, 2005)

nice pic's 
make some shots of your female c.c. :>


----------



## krusty (Oct 4, 2005)

My C.c. female is very shy, so I have problems to make good pictures from her.

Here is a photo from her, I think it was 4 to 6 weeks before building the egg sack:







Regards,


----------



## Mad_Death (Oct 4, 2005)

nice) !!


----------



## Jaygnar (Oct 4, 2005)

Awesome. Congratulations. :clap:


----------



## BakuBak (Oct 4, 2005)

8 legged freak said:
			
		

> congratulations!! will you be selling them?


????????????


----------



## krusty (Oct 5, 2005)

Hello,

I counted all slings yesterday evening. Result: 214 C.c. slings.



			
				BakuBak said:
			
		

> ????????????


Yes, I will sell most of them. But at the moment I won't send them by post (because of the temperature). Sorry.

I'm on the reptiles and tarantula trade show in cologne, on november the 19th as a seller.

Regards,

Ingo


----------

